# ¿Mi tarjeta de sonido ha muerto? (configurando una nueva)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, resulta que ayer por la noche pego una lluvia brutal y hubo un apagón de luz, murió el eliminador de mi quemador externo (afortunadamente puedo remplazarlo), y el sonido de la laptop dejo de funcionar  :Sad: 

La laptop tiene un botón con un led que avisa cuando el sonido esta en "mudo" (mute), este led esta prendido. Cuando empezó el problema probé alsamixer para quitar el "mute" porque el botón no funcionaba, el caso es que no pude ni con alsamixer, así que reinicié la máquina. Todo normal, ningún error al inicio pero el led aun esta prendido y nada del sonido.

Intente de nuevo con alsamixer y ahora me da el siguiente mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> genomorro@genomorro-002 ~ $ alsamixer 
> 
> No mixer elems found
> 
> 

 

Lo siguiente fue usar alsaconf, el cual funciona "sin problemas" configura la tarjeta pero nada cambia, sigo sin sonido y con el led prendido.

Temiendo lo peor revise el Hardware, no huele a quemado, abrí el laptop y la placa parece intacta, el eliminador también, ensamble de nuevo y el caso es que no sé que ha pasado, es lo único que falla en la laptop luego del apagón, no se traba, no hay mensajes de "error" o failed".

Preguntas:

1.- ¿Creen que viva mi tarjeta de sonido? ¿qué recomiendan hacer?

2.- Si creen que ha muerto, que tarjeta USB es compatible con GNU/Linux, básica y a buen costo  :Sad:  (solo necesito escuchar vídeo y música)

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## will198

La verdad tiene mala pinta...

si tienes otra distro instalada o un windows instalado en otras particiones del disco duro yo probaría con los otros sistemas a ver si en ellos si que funciona...

Si no quizás probaría con algun live CD de Ubuntu y con otro de DSL que suelen reconocer prácticamente todo el hardware y lo autoconfiguran realmente bien...

Qujizád tb probaría con unos cascos (headphones) auqneu no creo que tenga que ver no hacen ningun mal...

Con respecto a las tarjetas usb no tengo ni idea pero miraría en el kernel que uses con un make menuconfig dentro de los sound drivers-> usb devices... los chipsets que están soportados, para ir a la tienda y pedir una tarjeta que tenga tal o cual chipset...

Siento no poder ayudarte mucho, suerte con tu tarjeta

Un saludo

----------

## natxoblogg

¿Por que no pruebas antes que nada xev? xev es un detector de teclas especiales, si la reconoce la tecla del mute puedes probar su funcionamiento via software.

```
[I] x11-apps/xev

     Available versions:  1.0.2 1.0.3 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.3(18:23:22 04/07/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         print contents of X events
```

Es lo único que se me ocurre, al igual que lo que comenta will192, en otro sistema operativo puede que funcione, aunque yo abogo por decir que seguramente habrá sufrido un chispazo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, 

Gracias por sus ideas, rescate un disco duro con windows que tenía arrumbado por ahí, el cual dice "Debe reinstalar SoundMAX" y el botón funciona, da evento con xev, lamento decir que esa prueba me dice que ha muerto mi tarjeta de sonido.

Estoy en busca de una tarjeta de sonido USB, espero sus recomendaciones. Creen que sirva en linux una piratita como estas: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-29584146-t-sonido-usb-51-canales-3d-la-mas-barata-_JM

----------

## natxoblogg

Si te da evento con xev, ¿por que no pones la configuración en el xbindkeys? puede que puedas controlar la nueva targeta desde alli.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Si te da evento con xev, ¿por que no pones la configuración en el xbindkeys? puede que puedas controlar la nueva targeta desde alli.

 

Tengo las teclas configuradas, en cuanto haga funcionar la nueva tarjeta veré que sirvan las teclas de nuevo.

Ahora, me he comprado esa tarjetita chafa que menciono arriba y espero me ayuden a hacerla funcionar, los datos dicen:

 *lsusb wrote:*   

> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1130:f211 Tenx Technology, Inc. 

 

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> [ 1637.795390] input: USB  AUDIO   as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.3/input/input11
> 
> [ 1637.795637] generic-usb 0003:1130:F211.0005: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [USB  AUDIO  ] on usb-0000:00:13.1-4/input3
> 
> [ 1637.795776] usb 3-4: adding 3-4:1.4 (config #1, interface 4)
> ...

 

 *aplay -l wrote:*   

> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 1: default [USB  AUDIO  ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
> 
>   Subdevices: 1/1
> ...

 

Y en google lo único que he encontrado es que funciona penosamente (costo $75 MX no podemos esperar mucho), sin embargo yo no he podido hacerla funcionar, compile mi kernel con las opciones correspondientes pues se supone que el módulo "snd-usb-audio" debe hacer funcionar la tarjeta y agregue esa opción a mi make.conf

El problema viene al configurar ALSA, ejecuto alsaconf y no me detecta la tarjeta   :Crying or Very sad: , alguien sabe que puedo hacer??? los usuarios de ubuntu solo la conectan y están listos, pero yo no tengo esa suerte.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Espero puedan ayudarme, resulta que ya funciona la dichosa tarjeta, ahora el problema es diferente, el módulo snd-usb-audio solo me da el control de volumen en PCM y aun en 2% es un volumen en extremadamente alto. Me gustaría conseguir el control de volumen Master para regular y poder escuchar. Alguien sabe si puedo hacer eso???

----------

## i92guboj

Los controles de volumen dependen del driver. Yo también tuve ese problema con mi tarjeta y no pude hacer nada aparte de esperar a que ALSA lo arreglara, cosa que sucedió escasamente hace unas semanas. Yo reporté bugs aquí, aunque no se si sirvió de algo porque nadie contenstó. En cualquier caso el del master lo resolvieron para mi tarjeta.

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/

También deberías buscar ahí a ver si alguien tiene un problema similar con tu mismo driver.

----------

